# Is there no stopping these evil manics?



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

UK Government conducting secret badger sett gassing trials. Doesn't matter that culling them wont have any significant impact on the disease, or how much its costing the tax payer or how inhumane it is, they are hell bent on exterminating our badgers.

UK government conducting secret badger sett-gassing trials | Environment | theguardian.com


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

The 'caring' side of Conservatism shows itself again ... Obviously Princess Anne has had a word in their ear.

Science branded it 'inhumane' and outlawed it in 1982. It hasn't become 'humane' in the meantime and nor will it ever.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

They are sadists, just wanting to kill


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:mad5::mad5:

I thought they'd already trialled this last year and decided that shooting was the better option


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm a little behind on the subject, why would they want to kill badgers anyway?  I heard that it was due to disease that apparently the badgers have been 'spreading to cattle'?

Some people are just born nasty and bloodthirsty, I hope there's a stop to it someday.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I am becoming more and more sure in my mind that those running this country have serious mental issues. I've never known a government so hell bent on getting their own way, no matter what.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> The 'caring' side of Conservatism shows itself again ... Obviously Princess Anne has had a word in their ear.
> 
> Science branded it 'inhumane' and outlawed it in 1982. It hasn't become 'humane' in the meantime and nor will it ever.


Terrible, its time this shower ditched their cruel ideology and stepped into the 21st century, we should be conserving wildlife not killing it!

Do you know they gassed 1 sett 19 times in the Thornbury trials KOA? & defra have destroyed all the video evidence of the horrendous suffering the badgers endured before they died.



rona said:


> :mad5::mad5:
> 
> I thought they'd already trialled this last year and decided that shooting was the better option


As KOA says gassing was banned in the 80's Rona, they used cyanide gas then, this time they're just sticking a vehicle exhaust down the setts to poison them with carbon monoxide - well its cheap!, and no sabs/patrolers to bother them. Defra has been trialling badger gassing for year | Western Morning News





Lyracollie said:


> I'm a little behind on the subject, why would they want to kill badgers anyway?  I heard that it was due to disease that apparently the badgers have been 'spreading to cattle'?
> 
> Some people are just born nasty and bloodthirsty, I hope there's a stop to it someday.


Badgers can carry tb Lyra, but practically all transmission in cattle is cattle to cattle. So even if they killed every badger in England tb would still be rife within the herds. The key to controlling the disease is tighter biosecurity. There is a vaccination for badgers but the NFU & Govt wont entertain the idea, they just want them killed. Wales aren't culling they are vaccinating instead & they have implemented tougher biosecurity & tb is falling sharply.

The cull in England is clearly not about tb, its about ridding the countryside of a protected species under the guise of disease control. Its utterly shameful.

Here is a very well written blog on the influences the NFU (& the repulsive Countryside Alliance) has on this government policy.

Never too powerful to fail, badger culls and NFU - TEKJournalismUK



JANICE199 said:


> *I am becoming more and more sure in my mind that those running this country have serious mental issues. I've never known a government so hell bent on getting their own way, no matter what.*


I couldn't agree more, I've come to the conclusion they are totally unhinged Janice! :cursing:

.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Defra admit in a FOI that they have been using captive bred badgers in the gassing trials  

Yet when asked about this previously their response was this > "So far the work is predominately desk based"

Yet another lie in a big fat catalogue of lies from our current defra department! They work for us they are suppose to be transparent! they are nothing more than duplicitous liars & wildlife criminals, who should be prosecuted as such.

Poor badgers These people are evil, theres no other word.


----------

